# Feather star/ sea lily



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Was just at Kumar's place and he had these. I've never seen anything like them! Just totally awesome creatures! Anybody ever have them and know how hard/ easy they are to care for?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i -think- tabatha had one before. I heard they are very difficult.. But I honestly have no idea


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw two at reef gallery in oakville. they were pretty


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're incredibly hard to keep long term due to their dietary requirements - which are unknown for the most part.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> They're incredibly hard to keep long term due to their dietary requirements - which are unknown for the most part.


that would do it lol


----------

